# need 4x8 layout,,,newbie



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

my wife and I would like to build an easy 4x8 with 1 track and a long siding going inward. my real question is where can I find layouts with the track sections to build it.all layouts I could see would help,especially with the list of track needed. thanks a lot.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Tom there are several books by Kalmbach on building small 4x8 layouts, along with a small booklet that Atlas published years ago for thier "snap track" sectional track. You can google search small model train layouts and find lots of plans online. MIke


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

There's a gazillion track plans that can be found using a Google search Just type in "4 x 8 HO layout plan". What are you planning to do w/ this layout? Just have a couple of trains (1 freight & i1 passenger?) run around & pass each other in the siding? You could think about adding a spur or two of the siding or even a corner for industrial switching.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Also consider a shelf type layout around the room. I have done the 4x8 and unless you have access to 3 sides of the layout, its hard to work on the far side, and not very much fun if you want to do more than watch trains go round and round. Google Images are your friend, lots of pics there, its where I get my ideas. Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

For a layout that size consider using flex track. It comes in 3 foot long
sections and bends to match whatever your plan may be. You avoid
the many joiners needed for sectional track and it's easier to use.

Don


----------



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

to keep simple ,either 1 or 2 tracks with a spur to maybe a rock quarry or logging operation
? I have tried searching online and not that many come up ,and no description of the sections needed.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

look up this on google worlds greatest hobby track pack it is a 4x8 layout that has what you are looking for and atlas and a few other brands make a track kit for it hope this helps.


----------



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

that track pack is the way to go for me .thanks. now, atlas or kato?both say nickel.oh Bachmann has 1 also.was concerned about the plastic looking ballast until I saw video on you tube of fellow making it look good.he painted with dirty black paint, thinned down and added ballast.looked real good when he finished.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Make a modular layout that can be disassembled easily should the need arise. Also, use Bachmann EZ Track. Makes life so much easier when your building a layout.

-J.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Before you finish your 4x8 layout, you'll wish you'd built something larger, such as a shelf layout around the room.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

feldon30 said:


> Before you finish your 4x8 layout, you'll wish you'd built something larger, such as a shelf layout around the room.


Maybe, maybe not. In my experience, there are those who want full-room, full scenery, and high detail layouts, and those who consider that way too much trouble. Except in the case of severe budgetary restrictions, my experience is that it's best to help a newbie do what he wants, rather than what we think he should. Any experience gained on the intro 4x8 is valuable when the modeler realizes he wants more out of the hobby and embarks on Layout, Version 2.0.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Maybe, maybe not. In my experience, there are those who want full-room, full scenery, and high detail layouts, and those who consider that way too much trouble. Except in the case of severe budgetary restrictions, my experience is that it's best to help a newbie do what he wants, rather than what we think he should. Any experience gained on the intro 4x8 is valuable when the modeler realizes he wants more out of the hobby and embarks on Layout, Version 2.0.


I can appreciate that viewpoint and I understand that 4x8 is exactly what some people want either due to space, complexity, or other reasons. I can absolutely respect that.

For me, I started with 4x8 because I thought that's what I needed to do. Then I started operating at a large layout and realized that there wouldn't be enough action in a 4x8 to keep my interest.

The thought of providing full scenery and detail to a large layout is certain daunting, and it's not even my focus right now. I'm just setting up the tables, doing the wiring, laying track, and focusing on what I know. It's all about switching and moving cargo around. I couldn't tell you how the scenery will look yet!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

feldon30 said:


> I can appreciate that viewpoint and I understand that 4x8 is exactly what some people want either due to space, complexity, or other reasons. I can absolutely respect that.
> 
> For me, I started with 4x8 because I thought that's what I needed to do. Then I started operating at a large layout and realized that there wouldn't be enough action in a 4x8 to keep my interest.
> 
> The thought of providing full scenery and detail to a large layout is certain daunting, and it's not even my focus right now. I'm just setting up the tables, doing the wiring, laying track, and focusing on what I know. It's all about switching and moving cargo around. I couldn't tell you how the scenery will look yet!


Well, personally, I'm with you. When I got back into the hobby 12-ish years ago, I just jumped right in to a 4x8, because that's what I had when I was a kid. As I gained experience, I realized that I wanted a lot more from the hobby than that layout was giving me. Moreover, I realized that all the layouts I really admired were more of a shelf-type, around the room project. I managed to expand the 4x8 into a 5x10, which helped for a while, but about 2 years ago, I threw in the towel and embarked on my dream layout.

But I'm glad I built that first one. I learned a lot and it gave me the confidence to go for the big one.

We'll see if the OP agrees when he gets going.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Feldon

You've got the right idea. Work on what you have and enjoy.
Get something going so you can do what is also one of my favorite
train operations...switching. I have been using a car card
system to put even more realism into that operation.

I have a room size layout but only about 60% of the
scenery has been applied.
The whole West side of it has lots of operating track and
some buildings here and there but no actual scenic work. That
will come 'some time', when i get a round tuit. They are out
of stock at present.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> The thought of providing full scenery and detail to a large layout is certain daunting


One of the advantages to an "around the wall" layout vs. a "table in the center of the room" layout is that you get more track milage per square foot of layout -- meaning less scenery to do for the same amount of track milage. This is because around the wall layouts tend to be longer and thinner -- which fits the way trains run.

I was planning on a 5 x 12 L extension to my 4 x 8 table, but I discovered that if I build an "around the wall" extension instead of another table, I get nearly double the track milage, but the scenery area is nearly the same as the table extension -- plus the scenery has to look good only from one side -- instead of from both sides.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Like others, I, too, have started out with a 4X8 layout; my choice was more budget-related than space-mandated!!
BUT....I'm already planning expansion!The yard I have in mind will require at LEAST another angled 4X8 to accommodate extra ladder tracks and longer A/D lines.....
Being retired, I'm in no real rush to "finish" anything!! It's an ongoing "work-in-progress"....!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Regardless of the size of the layout, many model railroaders cannot resist the temptation of laying the track toward the outermost edges, to get more track. The best layouts, in my opinion, always set the track inward and allow for scenery on the outside. The trains look so much better when you see them through the scenery, as well as having scenery behind them.


----------



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

i agree on the track being in for scenery. I am liking the rock/cliff look.thinking of siding going to a quarry??


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tom311 said:


> i agree on the track being in for scenery. I am liking the rock/cliff look.thinking of siding going to a quarry??


Many ways to do that. Rock faces can be made with ceiling tiles, extruded foam boards, cast in plaster or resin, hand carved in plaster or Sculptamold, or even purchased prefabricated. Quarries could generate flat cars of cut stone, hoppers of crushed stone, or both.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*4x8*

A 4X8 layout can use up a lot of floor space. As was said it can be difficult to work on the back side of the layout. 
My home layout is a shelf layout. The shelf is sixteen inches deep that goes around all four walls of the room
There is a lift out for the doorway
With a shelf layout you keep most of the floor space of the room and all of the layout is easy to get to.
My layout is four feet off the floor.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr. SP That is a lot of SP engines and the background looks great.


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the hobby! I won't give you any advice here as to what to build or what materials to use. But, I have recently started a layout and have gone through what you are now experiencing.

First, I highly recommend you spend some time on this forum and others here. These guys have a wealth of experience and are very helpful.

Second, I love Kalmbach's Model Railroader magazine and the online Model Railroad Hobbyist Magazine. You can find both via a Google search. There are thousands of sites and U tubes related to the hobby that are very interesting and helpful. My best advice is to spend some time reading and getting more comfortable with the lingo and the hobby in general. As you read, you will come across tons of ideas of what to build. I think it is much wiser to figure out what you want before jumping in with a bunch of track and a 4x8 and building something that does not work well or does not make you happy. Do some research! 

As far as where to get everythng goes...well, if you are close to a brick and mortar hobby shop, by all means go there and talk to them. You may pay a little more than online, but you can get lots of good free advice and assistance. Plus, if you need something but don't know what, they can figure it out for you. If you are not close to one, then go online and search. There are many online sites. Also, look at the ads in the magazines...they are a great source for where to go. In my experience, I have to buy from a number of different online stores as well as my local hobby shop in order to get everything I need.

Others have told you where to find track plans, so I won't duplicate that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks dfischer.there is a hobby shop 30 miles from .I know he knows his stuff so I will see him.we just want something simple that we can have erie for her dads original railroad beginnings and new York central for my dads original railroad. they both ended up thru mergers to be conrail by time they retired.


----------

